# the backyard pit master would pay how much?



## dewetha (Jun 8, 2012)

all of us would probably love to have a $3000 stumps or backwoods type smoker. but most of us are not competing on a circuit and with smaller budgets. so I am wondering what would you pay for a nice charcoal or propane smoker that need no mods or at least none of the troublesome issue from bad design.

looking at these threads, one of which, I am a contributor, there is a gap there.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99373/masterbuild-xl-mods-post-your-mods-here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket

many more for offset smokers, too many to lookup.


----------



## eppo (Jun 8, 2012)

I was using a Brinkman vertical smoker (propane), and I was getting Great Q by my standards on it, paid 150 for it.

This year i built a mini-WSM. Smoking with charcoal is definitly beating out the Q i made with my propane smoker... I only paid about $60 for that.

Next, I'm going to build a UDS, should cost me under $100. If it smokes anything like my Mini-WSM, it will be all I need for my backyard smokes.

IMO, you don't have to pay big $$$ to make great BBQ.


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 8, 2012)

I built my smokehouse out of plywood, that plus the hardware cost about $250 and no complaints on the Q.

Teddy


----------



## jimf (Jun 8, 2012)

WSM for $299


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 8, 2012)

JimF said:


> WSM for $299



X2

....or the bigger one for $399.




~Martin


----------



## dewetha (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks guys. i was hoping for a lot more tun out in the poll. i know a lot people tweak and tinker with there low cost smokers. some people don't want to this step. just tinkering with some ideas about mass production.


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2012)

I think your poll is a little  broad for most folks . You can get a great propane or electric for under $400

 But a great coal / stick burner will run you a few thousand.

 A UDS (if you have some mechanical ability) will run you under $125 and is capable of winning comps.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 12, 2012)

eman said:


> I think your poll is a little  broad for most folks . You can get a great propane or electric for under $400
> 
> But a great coal / stick burner will run you a few thousand.
> 
> A UDS (if you have some mechanical ability) will run you under $125 and is capable of winning comps.


i guess people have to read my post + poll and it may not be clear. but i say charcoal and really implied no building instead saying that outright. 

being a cook doesn't mean you have to be a welder. i would pay 800 for a typical size(small) of a typical big box vertical charcoal smoker that needed no mods.

like you said, it's either 70 or 1200. very little in-between. other than BGE types and the WSM, most are crap that need a lot of TLC. I personally like the vertical cabinet style.


----------

